# Downhillstrecke am Feldberg



## ploh (30. Juni 2003)

Ja Hallo
Ich hab gehört, daß es eine Downhillstrecke am Feldberg, Richtung Frankfurt gibt. Bei dieser Strecke soll es zudem mögich sein mit einem Linienbus zu shuttlen. Wäre klasse wenn jemand die Strecke kennen würde...   

Danke vorab
Peter


----------



## Starrbiker (30. Juni 2003)

Hallo !

fetzige Info !

nich dass ich der downhillhero bin, aber wo doch der feldberg der nächste hessische Berg ist,

geil !

Ich fahr das Ding mal ab und sag dann Bescheid, wie es war...
Ich warte hier nur noch auf drei relativ wichtige antriebsmodule für mein Bike.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Starrbiker _
> *
> ... aber wo doch der feldberg der nächste hessische Berg ist
> *



[Rumnörgel-Modus - ON]

Äääh, wie meinst Du das jetzt ??  Welcher ist dann der übernächste ? Vor oder an welchem befindest Du Dich gerade ?? Oder meintest Du das eher in die Richtung, dass das ein in Deinen Augen richtiger Berg wäre, der zudem zufälligerweise relativ nahe an Wiesbaden liegt ? 
Meiner Meinung nach haben Berge keine Nationalität oder Zugehörigkeit zu ethnischen Gruppen. Meiner Meinung nach sind Berge einfach Berge und sonst nichts.  

[Rumnörgel-Modus - OFF]


CU

Jürgen


----------



## Frank (30. Juni 2003)

Also.

1.) ja es fährt ein Linienbus von Oberursel-Hohemark zum Gipfel, alle 30 oder 60 mins afaik

2.) es gibt KEINE OFFIZIELLE Strecke am oder beim großen oder kleinen Feldberg im Taunus.

3.) es gibt natürlich von dort oben aus einige Möglichkeiten, auf schicken Trails gen Tal zu fahren, Limeswanderweg, Rodelbahn, Schneise.

4.) Sei darauf zu achten, die Wanderer nicht zu töten oder zu nerven, desweiteren wichtig sich auf OFFENEN Wegen gen Tale zu holzen.


----------



## X-Präsi (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frank _
> *Also.
> 
> 1.) ja es fährt ein Linienbus von Oberursel-Hohemark zum Gipfel, alle 30 oder 60 mins afaik
> ...



Hallo Schnucki !

Da waren mal ein paar Jungs, die ne Strecke legalisieren lassen wollten (in der Nähe der Skipiste).
Weißt Du was daraus geworden ist ?


----------



## Frank (1. Juli 2003)

Soweit ich weiß, ist das schon lange geplatzt aus verschiedenen Gründen.

Sonst würde ich nicht schreiben, das es keine offizielle Strecke gibt, oooder?


----------



## Starrbiker (1. Juli 2003)

die Infos werden immer besser

@"Böser Freerider"

trotzdem ist der Feldberg der schönste  hessische Berg hier in der Nähe

klar, kommt schon drauf an, von wo man das sieht

Berge gibts überall, da kann man sogar Weinberge dazu zählen...

denn in der Not schmeckt die Wurscht auch ohne Brot


----------



## X-Präsi (1. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frank _
> *Soweit ich weiß, ist das schon lange geplatzt aus verschiedenen Gründen.
> 
> Sonst würde ich nicht schreiben, das es keine offizielle Strecke gibt, oooder? *



wollte deine fundierten ausführunge natürlich keinesfalls in frage stellen


----------



## Rm7 Flame (7. Juli 2003)

Gude Infos unter www.rohloff-brothers.de
Auf dem Feldberg direkt eine Strecke zu legalisieren hatte leider nicht geklappt:-(((
 Jetzt versuchen wir bei der "Lochmühle"(Taunus)
ein stück Wald zur bebauung einer strecke zu bekommen.

Auf dem Feldberg gibt es jetzt noch nen kleinen querfeldeintrail wo ein paar kleine sprüngeaufgebaut worden sind.

cya


----------



## AdamJZ87 (16. August 2003)

Wo ist denn der Querfeldeintrail mit den Sprüngen???
Den Downhilltrail kenn ich, macht echt Spass zu fahren!!!

Sind die Sprünge was für Mädchen oder was für Männer?
Hab ich noch nicht gesehen.Dabei fahr ich ziemlich oft mitten durch den Wald! 

MFG AdamJZ87


----------



## biketrialer (16. August 2003)

an der burg frankenstein gibts ne downhillstrecke die ham auch am wocheende so ne art shuttle service!
schau ma unter:  www.frankenstein.de
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

